# Extra BB Code



## The Teej (Feb 23, 2005)

Here's a few extra bb tags that I think would be useful at one time or another, or just nice to have.

First of all, is the [embed]/ tag. This works on many levels, whether it be for MIDIs, Videos or MP3s.

Second is the [blink]/ tag. Always fun to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I've tested it and the text just appears in IE, so it won't come up with the code as well in IE.

the / and [br]/
 tags. Like with Dice's sig, sometimes something can go wrong in IE(No big shocks there). Using these tags is just a nice little fix for those IE Users who for whatever reason don't want to or can't use Firefox. Please note Admins if you didn't see this message before in the custom bb code replacement box only put 
{content} for it to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Its just an idea, you don't have to go with it.

- Tjalian

EDIT: BTW If you don't mind, would you please explain how the spoiler bb code works? If you wanna keep it a GBATemp Exlcusive... nevermind, i understand


----------



## Samutz (Feb 23, 2005)

You can find spoiler bb code at www.invisionize.com


----------



## The Teej (Feb 23, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## Hunter (Feb 23, 2005)

the spoiler code we are using here isn’t actually bb code
Among most of the stuff we have added into ipb it is custom
and all hard coded


----------



## The Teej (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh xD

I'll check out that invionize thingy anyway and see what its all about


----------



## Lily (Feb 23, 2005)

I personally wouldn't want to see an  or a  tag - this is a forum, not an annoying 1997 beginners website! It would be terribly annoying to load up a thread and have some stupid music playing in the background, or blinking text. I don't understand the need for 
 or  tags, you'd need to be more specific. I don't see any problems with sigs in IE/FireFox/Opera, except for the fact that IE doesn't support PNG-24 transparency.

Oh yes and Hunter, the spoiler tag doesn't work in Opera - not sure if it's the same in FireFox, but usually if something doesn't work in one, it doesn't work in the other either.


----------



## The Teej (Feb 23, 2005)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Feb 23 2005 said:


> I personally wouldn't want to see an  or a  tag - this is a forum, not an annoying 1997 beginners website! It would be terribly annoying to load up a thread and have some stupid music playing in the background, or blinking text. I don't understand the need for
> or  tags, you'd need to be more specific. I don't see any problems with sigs in IE/FireFox/Opera, except for the fact that IE doesn't support PNG-24 transparency.
> 
> Oh yes and Hunter, the spoiler tag doesn't work in Opera - not sure if it's the same in FireFox, but usually if something doesn't work in one, it doesn't work in the other either.




On the embed tag, you can put in autoplay="no" subcommand in the tag, and the reason why I asked for the BR and P tags to be put in is because there where problems with dice's sig, and if it can happen to him, it can happen to other people. Its just nice to see all of the sigs working, and it kind of makes you look bad if your sig isn't working right either  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But Qrayzie, the spoiler code works fine in Firefox, I just guess its opera that's cut too short this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Although I can see where you are coming from, heh.

Peace out

- Tjalian


----------



## Costello (Feb 24, 2005)

having  and  tag is out of the question.
concerning the other tags, [ BR ] and [ P ] , they are already working...
but [ BR ] requires a [ /BR ] , and [ P ] doesn't show up properly yet




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh yes and Hunter, the spoiler tag doesn't work in Opera - not sure if it's the same in FireFox, but usually if something doesn't work in one, it doesn't work in the other either.


We always test our hacks and additions on both FireFox and Microsoft IE based browsers.
However, we cannot make them compatible with every browser, otherwise it would be too restrictive.
And, as we've seen on a recent portal topic -- the current one needs to be changed asap -- FireFox and IE are by far the most used browser on GBAtemp, and on the internet.


----------



## Lily (Feb 24, 2005)

'tis OK with me, Costello! The benefits of using Opera for me far outweigh the small negatives.


----------



## The Teej (Feb 24, 2005)

You do? Blah. Well it worked without when testing it in the Admin CP over at forums which I believe use 2.0.1.
Ok.. that's odd. Costello, can I see your Custom BB Code Replacement for the tags please?


----------



## Costello (Feb 25, 2005)

for what tags?
for BR it's: 
{content}
for P it's {content}[/p] (but the align doesn't work)


----------



## Lurker... (Feb 25, 2005)

Also starts a paragraph, which totally messes up on IPB if you want to use it to center it.


----------

